# FreeBSD adm64 install problem



## kotovv (Nov 26, 2012)

1. When i'm start boot from memstick


```
The system panics with the message panic: No usable event timer found
```
ACPI disabled

2. i have problem with allready installed 9.0 R i386 crash randomly.
Then i'm updated to 9.1 RC3 and problem not solved
I have this configuration of hardware:

Motherboard: SuperMikro X8STE (Bios updated to last ver.)
proc: i7-970 (?)
ram: 4Gb non ecc Kingston 1333 (memtested)
HDD: Hitachi 500Gb (no bad blocks, checked)
PowerSupply: 550W Zalman (checked)
Network: Intel i350 (checked)

I have get kernel panic 1-3 times at day. System use as NAS ~1Gb/sec. 
Now i have replaced the HDD with that installed system to another server with other proc and motherboard and it works propertly! 
Any ideas?


----------



## contraversy (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe I don't understand, but why are you wanting to disable ACPI? Why not enable it? A simple google search of that error message yielded a lot of options. Granted, I am not a FreeBSD Guru. It is definately connected to the ACPI being disabled.

Also, there is a thread on these forums about that panic as well. IIRC ACPI is what allows the computer to manage power to peripherals when they aren't currently being used, and easily enabled through the BIOS and is recommended to be enabled.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=192827


----------



## kpa (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a bad idea to turn off ACPI on any modern system. ACPI is now the de-facto method for enumerating and configuring the hardware during the BIOS part of the boot sequence and there's no guarantee that the non-ACPI fallback methods work at all.

To the OP, see if you have an option in the BIOS set up to turn on "HPET" event timer, turn it on if it's now off.


----------

